
The Metropolitan Museum of Art's timeline of art history - jstrieb
http://www.metmuseum.org/toah/
======
pradn
I wish I could see examples of art from around the world at the same time
period. I'd love to do a comparison of pottery styles and techniques in China
and the Americas. There's often surprising commonalities, though the
civilizations grew separately.

Further, I'd also love to see connections and influences between regions. How
did Koran manuscripts influence those of the Bible, and vice versa? How did
Chinese ceramic motifs influence those in Persian ceramics? What are the flows
of currency in the ancient world?

~~~
CamperBob2
_I wish I could see examples of art from around the world at the same time
period._

I've seen exhibits like this. It's somewhat disturbing. I'll leave it to
others to discuss, because I don't want to look like I'm defending some
controversial ideas.

~~~
rexpop
I can't imagine the controversy.

------
mccoyspace
You may find it interesting that artists in the timeline also are here in
HN.... [http://www.metmuseum.org/toah/works-of-
art/2002.274a-e/](http://www.metmuseum.org/toah/works-of-art/2002.274a-e/)

------
hbbio
The content is great (caught a few errors such as an item from 4th century BC
appearing in -8k-2k), the design too.

The UX could be a bit better: The hover states the title and the reference
number. For most visitors, the reference number is meaningless. Instead, when
filtering by period, the precise period could be shown and when filtering by
region (e.g. Africa), the precise region (e.g. Egypt) could be shown.

------
jiblyyyy
Fascinating content. Not a great user experience. It would be really cool to
have a better, more 'artistic' way of discovering this content.

------
sotojuan
Angular 1.x app, if anyone's interested.

